# White Squirrel



## rach74 (Mar 20, 2011)

and this is zoomed in








just saw this in the local forest


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow, never seen anything like that before,_


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, I think you've discovered a new breed of squirrel :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

He's an albino - are you down south? That's where the little chaps are most common - suffolk-ish I think

Em
xx


----------



## rach74 (Mar 20, 2011)

No im up North, Middlesbrough, i was truly amazed , pictures arnt very good, best i could get


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

rach74 said:


> No im up North, Middlesbrough, i was truly amazed , pictures arnt very good, best i could get


Lucky you :thumbup:

Em
xx

Not sure if this is of any interest to you http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/nature/forget-reds-and-greys-the-allwhite-squirrelis-no-longer-a-secret-796259.html


----------



## rach74 (Mar 20, 2011)

haha just looked up on them and it was in the local news last year, In the same forest i seen it BBC News - White squirrels set up home in Teesside forest


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

:thumbup: Brilliant :thumbup: 

I'm so pleased for you 

He's lovely :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

I've seen 3 in my life, we seem to have some in Sussex. Here's the last one I saw last year 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/wildlife-gallery/133056-white-squirrel.html

Saw the same one early this year too


----------



## ghanistha (Apr 13, 2011)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Wow, I think you've discovered a new breed of squirrel :lol:


I like your gallery a lot plz post some more post.


----------



## PresqueVu (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd love to see them myself


----------

